
On Working with Remote Developers: An Interview with Craig Cannon - MarlonPro
https://youteam.co.uk/blog/y-combinator-on-working-with-remote-engineers/
======
fergie
Sad to see this type of infomercial hitting the front page of HN

~~~
ivankolev
Even so, the actual interview have some sensible advices, and both those guys'
profiles support the claim that they know what they are talking about, so
what's the harm?

